# Passenger Seat Rattle



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Silly question - have you looked under the seat and removed the empty soda can (or anything else) that has collected there? We've had several seat rattles traced to various items rolling around under the seat.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Had this one myself... rebalance did the trick. Guy was surprised I didnt notice from the driver's seat it was so bad lol.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Rebalance? Nothing is under the seat lol I looked. I can replicate the noise if I bang the seat with my fist backwards. It rattles back and forth like there is play. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yup. Rotate your tires. Surprised you can't feel it in your seat.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Rebalance your tires. Sounds like you through a weight...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tjax said:


> Rebalance? Nothing is under the seat lol I looked. I can replicate the noise if I bang the seat with my fist backwards. It rattles back and forth like there is play.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Slide the seat all the way back; check the rails. Slide all the way forwards; check the rails. Also, see if it rattles at the end stops. I've had manual seats get one notch out of alignment and do strange things as a result.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a rattle from the front passenger seat that came from the cosmetic cap in the center of the seat base tilt lever. I put some black electric tape over it and it's gone. It took me a while to figure it out and I've been under the seat looking for likely rattle points. There is a little bracket for the wiring harness to the airbag sensor that might buzz but on my car it was the adjustment lever center cap.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

did not nick want to get rid of his wife for a rattle of sorts .. we just suggested all wives love to rattle rattle on and on . Oh Well another rattling seat lover.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It's not a tire balance issue, they roll smooth and quiet. It's the upper half of the seat rattling when it moves back and forth like there is some play in it. Anybody know if this is an issue than can be taken up with warranty? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That sounds like a lose gear wheel in the seat back. I'd definitely take this in to be looked at. You have a B2B warranty - use it.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I just posted a video to YouTube where I simulate the noise by bumping the Seat-Back rearwards and letting it shake as it would when hitting a bump. 

http://youtu.be/b4Ojsb1jpJQ


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Tjax

The best way to determine if this is covered under your warranty would be to take your Cruze to the dealer and have them inspect it. If you request a service adviser rid along with you then you can point out the sound as it happens. Let me know by private message if you would like my assistance to set this up.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok thankyou. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't forget....put the writer in the back seat (so the front can rattle)

Sorry, couldn't resist,
Rob


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol thak you Rob for you brilliance

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

warrenty will cover your dealer checking the problem for sure. if the repair is coverd or not depends on the problem, but most likely will be. warrenty will cover any manufacturing defect for 3yrs or 36k. so don't be afraid to use your warrenty. now a tech figuring out the rattle could be the hard part. I would suspect the recline mechanisim


----------

